

Giant Lego MindStorms Robotic Chess Board - Seldaek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THGtbBz1sQo

======
zyb09
So this is what you do when you retire in your late 20's after selling your
start-up? :)

~~~
replicatorblog
Did this person sell a start up? I looked at the site, but couldn't see any
reference. Curious if it was a robotics based company?

~~~
bmalicoat
I believe he started <http://www.hitechnic.com>

------
shin_lao
Reminds me of this joke:

"Hey guys, when you come to my birthday party, try to not land your chopper
near the lake, it scares the hell out of the midgets of the chess board".

